# Newest tracking dog added to the kennel. New pics added.7-28



## wildlands (Jul 26, 2009)

It took me almost 6 years to finally get a  little help from the German club. This past Dec. I had the privelage to go over and learn from the club. While I was there I was assured that we would finally be able to start getting registered BGS pups from Germany. This is hudge since they protect this breed. Other countries that already have this breed can not even get dogs from the club. All dogs in the club that are used for breeding are tested for hips displaysia and working ability before they are allowed to be bred. That way they are insured only healthy working dogs are used for breeding. Being able to finally get pups was a big step as we where running out of breedable bloodlines over here. These are the first 2 of what I hope is many more dogs to come. I an keeping the lighter colored male for myself. The darker female is going to Louisiana. They were picked for us because if they both turn out to have good hips and both pass their 
20 hr tracking test then they will be allowed to breed. 

These little guys went through a lot to get here. They were suppose to be here on Friday morning but their flight got turned around after striking some birds and having to return to Frankfurt. They finally got here Sat. morning after almost 48 hrs in travel status. From the time they left home to the time I picked them up. Then I ran into a problem at customs. The guy ask me what they were for and I said tracking. He said so you are going to be training them and I said yes. That was the wrong thing to say. They no longer would clear them for me. They handed me an 11 page list of brokers. I tried to get them to help me but they said they could not. I called over 60 companies and never found anyone. Finally someone came in and gave me a cell number to a guy to call. He actually had a broker on their way up to clear a cat and could help me. So I ended up hiring the broker after hrs on a weekend, big bucks, to get them cleared through customs. Learned my lesson there. From now on they are pets only if they ask.

Since I have the pup to start training and still have my fully trained dog I am going to try and put together a video on training a tracking dog. I have a friend who has filmed and produced several shows for HGTV over the years. He is going to be the one doing most of the hard work. I got to train no matter what so might as well give this a shot. I hope it turns out well as I have had many people tell me they would rather watch a video verus reading a book about it.

Ken

Here is Mirko vom Jagergrund






His parents









Here is Baja vom Briesetal





Her parents









A couple more shots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

Ken, that is one mighty purty puppy! Pardon me if I`m wrong, but isn`t the dog in your avatar named Dolly? And will she be in attendance again this year?


----------



## wildlands (Jul 26, 2009)

Nic her official name is Vodka z Lesnej Wyspy (Polish). The wife would not let me call her Vodka. So now I just run around the woods calling "Baby, her Baby".  Yes she will be with me again this year. The pup will not since he will not have had all his shots yet.


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and very interesting information.Thanks for "sho and tell".


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 26, 2009)

Those are gorgeous pups, and adults as well !!


----------



## ilovelabs (Jul 27, 2009)

This is a very interesting story!  Beautiful pups!! Congrats on being good enough to get them!!!!!  Keep us posted on their training


----------



## wildlands (Jul 28, 2009)

Some new pics. The darker pup is a female that was imported at the same time. She is headed to Louisiana.
I know there was a treat here earlier




Goats milk yummy




Smart dogs watch The wheel




Hey I know that answer




I think I can, I think I can






I am going to need a faster camera to keep up with these two. This was even with it set to the sports setting.
Come and get me




And the chase is on and on and on tonight





Finally calmed down, resting before round two. ended up having to take them for a 1/2 mile walk to finally do them in for the night.


----------



## flattop (Jul 29, 2009)

Great pics, Baby is a smart dog, seen her work before. Good luck with the pups!


----------



## boz614 (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pups!  Good luck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## wildlands (Aug 19, 2009)

Been running a few simple lines and this little guy has it down pat. Been using liver drags but the other day my adult dog caught and killed a little rabbit. I took it away from here and did not let her partake of her spoils which made her made. Well being the mindful hunter and not wanting anything to go to wast I used it to train the pup. Let me tell you this little guy went bizerk over the rabbit. I teased him a little to let him smell it and taste. He was so quick that he almost swolled it and I almost lost a finger getting it out of his mouth. So I put him in the house and lay and simple straight drag of about 30 yards, wait 10 minutes and bring him out. He had been getting off the liver drags, not this time, He nailed the track right to that rabbit. I think I am going to have to make the drags longer and older already.

He has already picked up that he must sit before coming into the house and getting out of his kennel. He will stay outside the door or just inside the kennel with the doors open and let me walk away about 10 ft., wait about a minute and tell him free before he breaks. This is going to be one smart cookie. 

Ken


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 28, 2011)

After spending some time with Ken and Mirko at the Blast... I just had to bring this thread back to the top. You have done a fine job with him Ken


----------

